

Show HN: coldornot.com - ca98am79
http://coldornot.com/

======
michaelcampbell
Sadly it doesn't recognize the ZIP codes of the last 3 places I've lived; none
of them "small" towns or areas either.

------
ca98am79
Hi - I made this site - any feedback you have would be great. Thanks!

------
yashchandra
Nice. but the definition of "cold" varies in different parts of the world or
even USA. i like the app though.

~~~
ca98am79
thanks! Yes, I've come up with a basic "formula" to define what is cold and
what is not, but I'm trying to refine it based on different variables. Let me
know if you have ideas.

